# Sponsorship letter necessary for FLR (M)?



## jagatex (Apr 6, 2016)

Wil I have to add a sponsorship letter to an extension on an initial spouse visa. My wifes visa ends later this month. In my initial spouse visa I put a cover letter and a sponsorship declaration.

Just on that can I resend the home inspection report carried out for the initial spouse visa application. We live in the same property so I don't see why I should pay to have another done?

Are there any sexy homeoffice type endings that one can put in for each of the sections?

For example on my initial spouse visa application I put got my solicitor to stamp my sponsorship letter and the closing paragraph went......

I, XXXXXX make this declaration solemnly and conscientiously believing the same to be true and by virtue of the provisions of the statutory declarations act 1835.


Even while im typing the above I don't know what I hell I'm going on about


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Such an ending is completely unnecessary. Just say Yours sincerely.


----------



## jagatex (Apr 6, 2016)

*cover letters*

09th April 2016


Home Office
Leave To Remain – FLR (M)
PO Box 495
Durham
DH99 1WR

Re ;- Leave to Remain – FLR(M)
Mr Brad Pitt (Sponsor) / Mrs Angelina Jolie ( Applicant, IHS surcharge number oo7 )

10 Downing Street
London
Le6 2ny

Dear Sir / Madam

I, Brad Pitt am writing in support of my wife`s, Angelina Jolie application in FLR (M) category.
Please find enclosed the following documents with the application FLR (M) Version 04/2016

APPENDIX CONTENTS PAGE
1.	Applicants (original) Pakistani Passport
2.	A1 trinity grade 2 (GESE) certificate
3.	Photographs (Applicant X2 /Sponsor X1)
4.	Sponsors` Passport (photocopy in full)
5.	Sposorship declaration (sponsor)
6.	Letters of support /Cover letter……
7.	Marriage certificates (original X1/ Translated X1)
8.	Sponsors wage slips (6 months) dates…
9.	Sponsors bank statements (6 months) dates….
10.	Letter confirming sponsors employment.
11.	Utility bills (joint names X3)/ Child birth certificate (joint names X1)
12.	Evidence X6 Sponsor/ X6 Applicant
13.	Letter from parents explaining the lack of evidence
14. ANYTHING ELSE YOU MIGHT NEED

If you have any further quieries please do not hesitate to contact me.
Yours Faithfully,

Brad Pitt


______________________________________________________________

As I requested earlier does anyone have any home office speak they can put in here.
Overall do you think this is too little.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As a letter, it's completely unnecessary. As a document checklist, you are missing accommodation details.


----------



## jagatex (Apr 6, 2016)

*FLR (m)*

Accomodation details?

Within my parents letter they describe the house and make reference to the home information report we handed in, in our first application (spouse visa application). They also make reference to the lack of correspondence in our names.

What, if anything else do you think I need to satisfy the accommodation question. I as the spouse have purchased the property we live in from our social housing landlord, but there is a dely in getting it registered as there is a boundary dispute. So I have no deeds in my name as yet.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jagatex said:


> Accomodation details? Within my parents letter they describe the house and make reference to the home information report we handed in, in our first application (spouse visa application). They also make reference to the lack of correspondence in our names. What, if anything else do you think I need to satisfy the accommodation question. I as the spouse have purchased the property we live in from our social housing landlord, but there is a dely in getting it registered as there is a boundary dispute. So I have no deeds in my name as yet.


If you rent, the tenancy agreement and a council tax or other utility bill in the renter's name. If you own, the deed or land registry and a council tax or other utility bill. If you have a landlord you need a letter of permission from them. If your parents own you need a letter of permission from them.


----------



## jagatex (Apr 6, 2016)

what if I own an equal share with my parents?
Do I need to sign the letter they write as owners?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Letters of support carry no weight. What's the cover letter about?

Sponsorship declaration should be more than enough. That's all I submitted for my wife's visa.

Also if you're claiming child benefit, make sure it's on your name and any work/child tax credits are in joint names.


----------



## jagatex (Apr 6, 2016)

*flr (m)*

I on the fear the homeoffice called dwp up and told them to remove my wifes name from the child tax credit / child benefit/ etc


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

jagatex said:


> I on the fear the homeoffice called dwp up and told them to remove my wifes name from the child tax credit / child benefit/ etc


What do you mean?


----------



## jagatex (Apr 6, 2016)

*sponsorship letter*

Just on the sponsorship declaration does it have to be attested by a solicitor??
If yes why, Because the letter they are attesting contains info in the application!!
I have wondered this ever since applied for a spouse visa and signed the declaration in the presence of a solicitor.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

jagatex said:


> Just on the sponsorship declaration does it have to be attested by a solicitor??
> If yes why, Because the letter they are attesting contains info in the application!!
> I have wondered this ever since applied for a spouse visa and signed the declaration in the presence of a solicitor.


No need. I didn't.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A sponsorship letter is unnecessary for FLR (M) and nothing needs to be attested by a solicitor.


----------

